# Habe so nen Hals...



## Ralli R (11. September 2019)

Angler sind Naturschützer?!?
Komme heute vom Rhein in Leverkusen, war mit der Fliegenrute (fische ausschließlich mit der Fliege) unterwegs. Und ganz übel ist mir Heute, wie auch schon des öfteren,aufgefallen was für einen Müll doch "ANGLER"so alles dort liegen lassen.Leere Bierflaschen, das Klieschee vom saufenden Angler,Wurmdosen, leere Knicklichttüten,Blisterpackungen von Wobbler und Spinner und Co.Madendosen ,Leere Tüten vom Lockfutter, Maisdosen ..... usw. Und das nur Heute auf ca.500Meter.
Nehmt euren Scheiß doch mit..!
Sorry, mußte mal raus.
Gruß Ralli


----------



## Orothred (11. September 2019)

Völlig deiner Meinung, aber ob irgend jemand von diesen A-Löchern hier ist und das liest, wage ich zu bezweifeln.....


----------



## Eggi 1 (11. September 2019)

Letztes Wochenende am Wasser, ein Vater mit 2 Söhnen, ca. 8 und 10 Jahre alt,
Hinterlassenschaft: 3 Paar Einmalhandschuhe aus Plastik.


----------



## ralle (11. September 2019)

Leider hat die Vorbildwirkung die wir als Angler haben sollten, noch nicht jeder sich verinnerlicht.


----------



## Guinst (11. September 2019)

Ich  nehme immer eine Mülltüte mit zum Angeln. Bevor ich gehe sammle ich auch ein bisschen 'Fremdmüll' mit ein.
Aber ist schon schade wie sich einige am Wasser verhalten. Wirft kein gutes Licht auf uns.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. September 2019)

Guinst schrieb:


> Ich  nehme immer eine Mülltüte mit zum Angeln. Bevor ich gehe sammle ich auch ein bisschen 'Fremdmüll' mit ein.
> Aber ist schon schade wie sich einige am Wasser verhalten. Wirft kein gutes Licht auf uns.


Da können wir uns ja vorstellen, wie deren Wohnzimmer aus sieht.


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

Ralli R schrieb:


> Sorry, mußte mal raus.




Ist natürlich ein völlig sinnloses BlablaMadendosenpost. Hatter recht, und mit der Fliege ist er ja auch nicht Teil des Problems...


----------



## phirania (12. September 2019)

Überall auf der Welt,Müll Müll Müll...
Und in China fällt ein Sack Reis um,und keiner ist es gewesen..


----------



## Uzz (12. September 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Leider hat die Vorbildwirkung die wir als Angler haben sollten, noch nicht jeder sich verinnerlicht.


Ich mag es nicht, wenn in solchen Fällen eine angeblich fehlende "Vorbildwirkung, die wir als Angler haben sollten" thematisiert wird. 

Worum gehts es?
Um die Umwelt nicht vollzumüllen, muss man kein Vorbild sein. Auch um Omas nicht die Kellertreppe runter zu schubsen, muss man kein Vorbild sein. Wer die Welt vollmüllt, scheitert am Befolgen ganz grundlegender Verhaltensregeln, die wir für ein erträgliches Zusammenleben brauchen. Beim Vollmüllen geht es um Scheitern auf viel niedrigerer Ebene als um ein Scheitern am Vorbildsein.

Das in Anglerkreisen häufig verwendete Bild vom "Angler als Vorbild" kommt meinem Empfinden nach immer mit einer kräftigen, ungesunden Überdosis Scheinheiligkeit daher. Ein Vorbild ist doch was, was sich positiv aus der Masse abhebt. Wir sind paar Mio Angler in Deutschland. Wollen wir tatsächlich paar Mio Vorbilder sein? Der Angler als der bessere Mensch - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen? Wäre es nicht nützlich, diese unrealistische Selbstbeweihräucherung bleiben zu lassen? Einem beim Rummüllen ertappten Angler würde ich nicht zurufen: "Sei in Zukunft wieder ein Vorbild!" Ich würde ihm zurufen: "Sei in Zukunft kein Arschloch mehr!" 

TLTR:
Der Anspruch, jeder Angler solle ein Vorbild sein, ist Unfug. Nicht negativ auffallen tuts auch.


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Auch um Omas nicht die Kellertreppe runter zu schubsen, muss man kein Vorbild sein.



Infam, Ich habe im Leben noch keine Oma die Kellertreppe runtergeschubst!
Es war ne ganz normale Stockwerkstreppe, und auch keine Absicht. Ausserdem war es meine. Also Beide, Oma und Treppe.


----------



## Andal (12. September 2019)

Mir würde es durchaus genügen, wenn der Angler Mensch ist. Wenn er sich dessen bedient, was ihn zu dem machte, was er ist. Sein Hirn zu benützen!


----------



## Ralli R (12. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
Danke für eure Meinungen zum Thema.
Uzz: Und doch haben wir eine Vorbildfunktion!!!
Es ist unser Hobby und das hat auch mit Natur und dessen Schutz zu tun. Wir Angler haben ja eben nicht das beste Ansehen in der restlichen Befölkerung,da müssen wir uns doch nicht noch zusätzlich Steine in den Weg legen. Bei den Fliegenfischern ( sind nicht besser oder schlechter als andere Angler) gibt es das " Plastik in the Basket",
was schon recht zahlreich ausgeführt wird.Das sehen auch andere Bürger und so kommt man mit denen ins Gespräch, also Vorbild!
Wir werden die Welt nicht dadurch verbessern, aber ich fühle mich dadurch etwas besser.
Ich und meine Freunde nehmen auch den Müll von anderen Erholungssuchenden am Baggerloch mit(gehen dort zum schwimmen) auch das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
Gruß Ralli


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

Ich nehme keinen Müll mehr mit, weil die Leute ihr Verhalten als Legitim empfinden, wenn ein Dussel den Kram für sie immer wieder wegräumt. Jede Woche habe ich die Glasflaschen an den Buhnen mitgenommen, jede Woche steht neuer Suff von Jugendlichen, aber auch Freunden des Biers am Packwerk (natürlich zersplittert). Ich habe immer das Gefühl, das die Menschen erst reagieren, wenn sie am Strand nicht mehr Baden oder Laufen können. Räumst du das Zimmer deines Kindes immer wieder auf, wird es Ordnung wohl auch nie Begreifen.

Da müssen schlicht Kontrollen her, anders wird man diesem Verhalten nicht mehr Herr. Wegräumen können wir als Angler den Kram an einem jeden Tag, es ändert rein nichts!


----------



## Nemo (12. September 2019)

Das kommt ja noch dazu... liegt eine Madendose in der Nähe der Partyreste, waren es die Angler, nicht die feiernden Jugendlichen.
Wirkt also doppelt negativ. Aber ist eigentlich egal. Die meisten Angler sind sehr umweltbewusst und nehmen auch noch Müll der anderen mit.
Die anderen lesen hier doch eh nicht mit.


----------



## UMueller (13. September 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Da können wir uns ja vorstellen, wie deren Wohnzimmer aus sieht.



Zu Hause hui, dafür am Wasser aber pfui


----------



## Kochtopf (13. September 2019)

Ich möchte grundsätzlich davor warnen, Menschen wie mich bei irgendetwas zum Vorbild zu nehmen


----------



## Minimax (13. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich möchte grundsätzlich davor warnen, Menschen wie mich bei irgendetwas zum Vorbild zu nehmen



Mein Totembruder hat recht.


----------



## thanatos (13. September 2019)

UMueller schrieb:


> Zu Hause hui, dafür am Wasser aber pfui


nicht unbedingt ,kenne einen bei dem es in der Wohnung schlimmer als auf seinem Angelplatz aussieht - da räumt ihm keiner was weg .


----------



## el.Lucio (13. September 2019)

Ralli R schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> ....Wir Angler haben ja eben nicht das beste Ansehen in der restlichen Befölkerung....
> Gruß Ralli


Ich wüsste mal gerne wo diese Denke her kommt. Bis jetzt habe ich zu 99% nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Heißt für mich, die Mehrheit ist dem Angeln gegenüber sehr positiv eingestellt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. September 2019)

Ich sträube mich schon dagegen solche Drecks..….. überhaupt als Angler zu bezeichnen.
Wobei der Mitbürger diese aber leider als solche wahr nimmt.
Am schlimmsten sehen oft die Plätze aus, welche kaum frei zugänglich und recht versteckt sind. Hier vermute ich, dass das Vermüllen noch nicht mal der größte Tatbestand ist.


----------



## Snâsh (13. September 2019)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ich wüsste mal gerne wo diese Denke her kommt. Bis jetzt habe ich zu 99% nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Heißt für mich, die Mehrheit ist dem Angeln gegenüber sehr positiv eingestellt.



Fischst du zufällig weitab der Zivilisation? Kannst gerne mal mit in die Innenstadt in Frankfurt kommen ;-) Da wird man leider mit allen Vermüllungsopfern über einen Kamm geschoren.


----------



## el.Lucio (13. September 2019)

Ist mir bis jetzt an den Sauerland Talsperren oder im Ruhrgebiet um Dortmund noch nicht passiert. Einzig an der Mosel hat ich mal ein Erlebnis mit so ner 50jährigen Greta und ihrem grünen Mann, da gings aber eher ums angeln selbst.


----------



## Snâsh (13. September 2019)

Ich habe meist das Glück das die Menschen mir wegen meiner optischen Erscheinung nicht zu Nahe kommen. Wir haben hier so eine militante Vogeloma die immer die Vögel mit Brot füttert und Angler beschimpft. Die haben wir mal liebevoll am Kragen gepackt und übers Wasser gehalten. Ansonsten ist die Frau eigentlich ganz nützlich, da sie alles an Müll aufsammelt und auch jeden Beschimpft der sich daneben benimmt. 
Ein ganz anderes Problem bei uns sind die Ruderer und Hobbiekapitäne. Mit denen gibt es leider öfter Reibereien. Eine Co-Existenz und gemeinsame Nutzung ist leider nicht mit jedem Möglich. 
Ich verstehe nicht, was in den Köpfen von Ruderern abgeht..... Drohen unsere Schnüre abzuschneiden und sitzen auf nem schwimmenden Stück Holz in 10m Entfernung. Haben schon öfter das Madenabwehrkatapult benutzt ;-)
Den letzten Ruderer in der Welsmontage haben wir übrigens gelandet und schonend released!


----------



## Orothred (13. September 2019)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich habe meist das Glück das die Menschen mir wegen meiner optischen Erscheinung nicht zu Nahe kommen. Wir haben hier so eine militante Vogeloma die immer die Vögel mit Brot füttert und Angler beschimpft. Die haben wir mal liebevoll am Kragen gepackt und übers Wasser gehalten. Ansonsten ist die Frau eigentlich ganz nützlich, da sie alles an Müll aufsammelt und auch jeden Beschimpft der sich daneben benimmt.
> Ein ganz anderes Problem bei uns sind die Ruderer und Hobbiekapitäne. Mit denen gibt es leider öfter Reibereien. Eine Co-Existenz und gemeinsame Nutzung ist leider nicht mit jedem Möglich.
> Ich verstehe nicht, was in den Köpfen von Ruderern abgeht..... Drohen unsere Schnüre abzuschneiden und sitzen auf nem schwimmenden Stück Holz in 10m Entfernung. Haben schon öfter das Madenabwehrkatapult benutzt ;-)
> Den letzten Ruderer in der Welsmontage haben wir übrigens gelandet und schonend released!



Ja, mit so einem Verhalten sorgt man natürlich dafür, dass Angler absolut positiv wahrgenommen werde......gut gemacht...kannst stolz drauf sein. Bist du ja offenbar auch...







Wer Ironie findet......


----------



## rippi (13. September 2019)

Nicht für ungut, aber Frankfurt ist auch die asozialste Stadt, die mir so einfällt. Kein Wunder, dass es da zugeht, wie es zugeht.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. September 2019)

Irgendwie wundert es mich, dass hier weite Teile Krieg am angelplatz haben. Als mich mal eine (offensichtliche) baumstreichlerin angequatscht hatte hatte ich am Ende eines sehr netten Gespräches ihre Telefonnummer, meine verlorene Weste hat der Bauer an den Busch an meinem Angelparkplatz gehangen statt drüber zu mähen und wenn ich Müll vergesse nehme ich ihn dann nächstes Mal  mit, Kanufahrer, Ruderer etc nehmen auf mich Rücksicht und ich auf sie (abgespannt wird nachts) und ältere Menschen erkundigen sich am Parkplatz nach fangerfolg und wünschen Petri Heil, vegane Väter setzen sich mit ihren Blagen zu mir und gucken mit freundlichem Interesse zu - Und das obwohl ich zumindest beim angeln äußerlich zwischen Waldschrat und Raststättentriebtäter osziliere.

Vielleicht sollten einige Mal  ihre Außenwirkung im Verhalten reflektieren.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. September 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Nicht für ungut, aber Frankfurt ist auch die asozialste Stadt, die mir so einfällt. Kein Wunder, dass es da zugeht, wie es zugeht.


Warst du schon in Offenbach? Aber grundsätzlich d'accord! Das wäre ein Beitrag für rippirappa Ehrennadel in Diamant mit gekreuzten Schwertern und Eichenlaub


----------



## rippi (13. September 2019)

Offenbach ist sehr schön. Ich liebe Offenbach. Man wird durchweg herzlich empfangen.


----------



## Orothred (13. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Irgendwie wundert es mich, dass hier weite Teile Krieg am angelplatz haben. Als mich mal eine (offensichtliche) baumstreichlerin angequatscht hatte hatte ich am Ende eines sehr netten Gespräches ihre Telefonnummer, meine verlorene Weste hat der Bauer an den Busch an meinem Angelparkplatz gehangen statt drüber zu mähen und wenn ich Müll vergesse nehme ich ihn dann mit, Kanufahrer, Ruderer etc nehmen auf mich Rücksicht und ich auf sie (abgespannt wird nachts) und ältere Menschen erkundigen sich am Parkplatz nach fangerfolg und wünschen Petri Heil, vegane Väter setzen sich mit ihren Blagen zu mir und gucken mit freundlichem Interesse zu Und das obwohl ich schon beim angeln äußerlich zwischen Waldschrat und Raststättentriebtäter osziliere.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten einige Mal  ihre Außenwirkung im Verhalten reflektieren.



Genau, so läufts, wenn man keine Leute am Kragen übers Wasser hält oder Ruderer landet und released.....deshalb immer mal vor der eigenen Türe kehren.....


----------



## Kochtopf (13. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Genau, so läufts, wenn man keine Leute am Kragen übers Wasser hält oder Ruderer landet und released.....deshalb immer mal vor der eigenen Türe kehren.....


Wir mussten mal nen Paddler landen und gelesen, der hatte halt gepennt und das Brandungsdreibein ins Wasser gerissen. War blöd aber liess sich zum Glück ohne Verletzungen und Verluste auseinander tüddeln, begleitet von vielfachen Entschuldigungen des Kanuten. Ist doch alles kein Ding.


----------



## rippi (13. September 2019)

Kann auch anders laufen, ohne das man vorher was gemacht hat. Manche Leute haben einfach Bock auf Krawall. Letztens hat uns ein Boot auf der Ostsee recht hart geschnitten, wobei der Fahrer zu seinen Sohn brüllte: "Auf Angler brauch man keine Rücksicht nehmen"


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2019)

Außer mit uneinsichtigen Hundehaltern hatte ich noch nie Probleme am Wasser.
Zum "Müllverhalten" so einiger Kollegen, habe ich aber ein ähnliches Gefühl wie der TS, es kotzt mich an.
Anglermüll finde ich zumeist an großen öffentlich zugänglichen Gewässern (Rhein z.B.), für die sich halt jedes A-loch eine Tageskarte kaufen kann.
Einer der Gründe warum ich das deutsche (Angler)Vereinswesen sehr schätze, weil man sich genau diese Leute vom Gewässer fernhalten kann, oder zumindest diese dann bei Auffälligkeiten aussortiert werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (13. September 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Kann auch anders laufen, ohne das man vorher was gemacht hat. Manche Leute haben einfach Bock auf Krawall. Letztens hat uns ein Boot auf der Ostsee recht hart geschnitten, wobei der Fahrer zu seinen Sohn brüllte: "Auf Angler brauch man keine Rücksicht nehmen"


Jo und dann kann man auch angemessen biestig werden aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das freundliche Offenheit recht entwaffnen ist


----------



## Snâsh (13. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ja, mit so einem Verhalten sorgt man natürlich dafür, dass Angler absolut positiv wahrgenommen werde......gut gemacht...kannst stolz drauf sein. Bist du ja offenbar auch...


Lustigerweise empfinde ich mich immer noch als den ruhigsten Mensch der Welt. Dieses Verhalten sind natürlich Extremsituationen, welche leider nicht durch uns heraufbeschworen werden, ebensowenig verursacht! Will dich mal erleben wenn du 20min lang beleidigt wirst! Soll froh sein das sie nicht schwimmen gegangen ist. Seitdem grüßt sie uns sogar freundlich! Die Situation mit den Ruderern ergibt sich genauso unverschuldet. Wir senken die Schnur sofort ab damit wir uns nicht in die Quere kommen. Manche Ruderer fahren wohl extra Nahe am Ufer ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Wenn dir aber das 3x die Schnur gekappt wird macht das keinen Spaß. 2x vom selben Idioten. Der wurde dann halt auf Abstand geschossen. 
Wenn dir ein Ruderer in der Welsmontage hängt schneidest ja auch nicht einfach ab, sondern landest Ihn halt ;-) 
Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht!


----------



## geomas (13. September 2019)

Gestern war auf einmal ein unangeleinter Hund an meinen Angelsachen, passiert ist nichts. 
Die ältere Besitzerin (darf man das noch sagen?) des Hundes war erschrocken, hat sich mehrfach entschuldigt. Ich hab ihr gesagt, ein so schöner Hund wie ihrer wäre willkommen an meiner Angelstelle, da hat sie sich gefreut. „Mein Mann war auch Angler, ich kenn das...”. 
Generell fährt man mit Freundlichkeit und Offenheit wohl immer noch am besten.

Allen herumliegenden Müll nehm ich nicht mehr mit von allen Gewässern, aber meistens sammele ich doch Schnurreste und Plastekram zusammen.
Madendosen und Schnurreste... am Ufer sind in meinen Augen das größte Problem _der Angler_ in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung.


----------



## rippi (13. September 2019)

Das wäre ein Einsatzgebiet für den facepalm-smiley.


----------



## Matrix85 (13. September 2019)

Wieviel Polizisten , Lehrer , Erzieher usw. fehlen in Deutschland ? Da wird mit Sicherheit kein Geld für Kontrolleure da sein!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2019)

@Snash, schon mal daran gedacht, dass die wenigsten Ruderer einen Rückspiegel fahren?
Ich bin selbst auch schon rudernd mit meiner Schleppmotage über die Schnüre von gut getarnten Ansitzanglern gefahren.
Da wird sich dann entschuldigt und deren Montagen vorsichtig wieder befreit und dies wars dann auch schon.

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (13. September 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wieviel Polizisten , Lehrer , Erzieher usw. fehlen in Deutschland ? Da wird mit Sicherheit kein Geld für Kontrolleure da sein!


Geld ist weniger das Problem als genug Leute zu finden die den Job machen wollen (fun fact: es fehlen abertausende Pflegekräfte und Erzieher - schön dass jung und alt gleichermaßen im Stich gelassen werden) - davon ab - hab ich womöglich überlesen - hat wer mehr Kontrollen gefordert im Threadverlauf?


----------



## geomas (13. September 2019)

Die (Sport-) Ruderer sind hier teilweise echt ein Problem, eben, weil sie viel mehr Wasserfläche beanspruchen als beispielsweise die Kanuten oder Stand-Up-Paddler und zudem „in die falsche Richtung sehen”.
Und ein gewisses Elite-Gefühl möchte ich dem einen oder anderen Sportler auch unterjubeln.



Nachtrag und Korrektur: es wird manchmal eng auf dem Wasser, ein Problem sind die Ruderer aber normalerweise nicht. Die meisten von denen sind ja auch absolut nette Menschen.


----------



## Snâsh (13. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Snash, schon mal daran gedacht, dass die wenigsten Ruderer einen Rückspiegel fahren?
> Ich bin selbst auch schon rudernd mit meiner Schleppmotage über die Schnüre von gut getarnten Ansitzanglern gefahren.
> Da wird sich dann entschuldigt und deren Montagen vorsichtig wieder befreit und dies wars dann auch schon.



Hi Jürgen, ja klar ist das mit einbezogen. Wir sitzen auch nicht versteckt und hin und wieder umdrehen ist auch wichtig ;-)
! Ich habe ja auch gesagt das es die extremsten Beispiele sind und auch OT ohne Ende.  !

- Normalerweise wird freundlich gegrüßt und sogar kurz geplaudert, aber es ist halt leider nicht immer so! 
- Die Ufer hier sind so unglaublich vermüllt das man mit dem aufräumen garnicht hinterher kommt. Wie schon weiter oben gezeigt, sind die "abgelegensten" Plätze ebenfalls die schlimmsten. Da kommt auch niemand zum aufräumen vorbei.


----------



## Andal (13. September 2019)

Und wenn man mal auf so eine Wildsau trifft, ist es kein Fehler, wenn man vorher die Blicke eines Jack Nicholsons (Shining), oder Anthony Hopkins (Schweigen der Lämmer) eingeübt hat. Dann fasst man zuerst den Umweltsünder ins Auge und gleich danach seine eigenen Hände. Flehentlich ausrufend: "Oh Herr - lass mich nicht schon wieder töten!"

99,99% aller Betroffenen reagieren schwer irritiert!


----------



## feko (13. September 2019)

Es gibt auch die spezies die äußert aggressiv auf böse Blicke reagiert. 
Man sollte sich im klaren sein das auch wirklich zu Handgreiflichkeiten kommen kann


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2019)

Hier mal Beispiele, wie Anglermüll so bei anderen Menschen ankommt:






Und hier, so ab Min.8-13:






Ich meine, dass der Herr Lehrer seine Töle mitten in der Vogelbrutzeit am Ufersaum rumtoben lässt, ist auch nicht so toll, wird von der Öffentlichkeit allerdings eher toleriert, als der offenkundige Müllfrevel dieser Dreckschweine!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (13. September 2019)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich nicht *ausschließlich  mit der Fliege* angle stört mich Müll am Gewässer und der von Angler insbesondere.

Das tat er schon vor 45 Jahren als ich noch Jungangler war  und heute immer noch.

Ist m.E. aber eher noch schlechter geworden.  

Hängt auch vom Gewässer ab. 

Wurde ja weiter oben schon beschrieben. Wo jeder ohne Problem ne Karte kriegt und die Anglerschaft sich kaum kennt ist das gang und gäbe.
Wo man schwieriger an Karten kommt und jeder jeden kennt, ist das deutlich seltener. Da ist die Hemmschwelle gegen Regeln zu verstoßen schon  wegen der sozialen Kontrolle deutlich höher.

Hat schon seine Gründe, warum man bei uns in der Gegend mittlerweile bei den Vereinen Gastkarten fast nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds bekommt, der auch für seinen Begleiter haften muss. Das war vor 20 Jahren noch anders.

Mit Appellen an die Müllverursacher wird man wenig erreichen. Da helfen wohl nur Kontrollen und Strafen, wobei es dann wahrscheinlich aber fast nur Angler treffen wird. Andere Gruppen scheinen da mehr Narrenfreiheit zu genießen.

Bei unseren jährlichen Müllsammelaktionen an den Vereinsgewässern ist aber der Löwenanteil des eingesammelten Mülls nicht von Anglern.

Aber Anglermüll ist wesentlich einfacher der Verursachergruppe zuzuordnen und die Außenwirkung von Anglermüll ist leider ungleich negativer.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. September 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Offenbach ist sehr schön. Ich liebe Offenbach. Man wird durchweg herzlich empfangen.


Dann bist du gebürtiger Offenbacher. Mein Beileid


----------



## feederbrassen (18. September 2019)

Ralli R schrieb:


> Angler sind Naturschützer?!?
> Komme heute vom Rhein in Leverkusen, war mit der Fliegenrute (fische ausschließlich mit der Fliege) unterwegs. Und ganz übel ist mir Heute, wie auch schon des öfteren,aufgefallen was für einen Müll doch "ANGLER"so alles dort liegen lassen.Leere Bierflaschen, das Klieschee vom saufenden Angler,Wurmdosen, leere Knicklichttüten,Blisterpackungen von Wobbler und Spinner und Co.Madendosen ,Leere Tüten vom Lockfutter, Maisdosen ..... usw. Und das nur Heute auf ca.500Meter.
> Nehmt euren Scheiß doch mit..!
> Sorry, mußte mal raus.
> Gruß Ralli


Ich habe bis heute nicht verstanden wieso man seinen Müll nicht wieder mit nimmt.
Außer Fußabdrücken lasse ich nichts zurück. 
Mich kotzt das auch jedesmal aufs Neue an.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe bis heute nicht verstanden wieso man seinen Müll nicht wieder mit nimmt.
> Außer Fußabdrücken lasse ich nichts zurück.
> Mich kotzt das auch jedesmal aufs Neue an.


Eklatante Erziehungsfehler.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. September 2019)

Madendose die xx Jahre hält 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Mülleimer für meine Kippen,Schnurreste und anderen Dreck. 







Alles wiederverwendbar und praktisch.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2019)

Damit geht es los. Feldaschenbecher. Was man mitbringt, kann man auch wieder mitnehmen...


----------



## Tobias85 (19. September 2019)

@feederbrassen: Die Idee mit der Erdnuss-Dose ist genial, danke fürs "vorstellen". Bei mir landet sonst alles irgendwo in den Tiefen der Angeltasche, sone Dose für Schnurreste etc. ist da gleich viel praktischer.


----------



## phirania (19. September 2019)

Gut das ich nicht mehr rauche,so hat sich das mit den Kippen erledigt.....
Und Restmüll passt immer in die Tüte...


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2019)

Da meine rauchwaren idR dünnes Papier und einen Pappfilter als Komponenten haben bin ich da eher als Bruder Leichtfuß unterwegs aber sammle hinterher die noch auffindbaren Stummel ein und ab in die Tüte, für Schnur- und Montagereste nutze ich gerne meinen taktischen Falteimer


----------



## juergent60 (19. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da meine rauchwaren idR dünnes Papier und einen Pappfilter als Komponenten haben bin ich da eher als Bruder Leichtfuß unterwegs aber sammle hinterher die noch auffindbaren Stummel ein und ab in die Tüte, ....



Frei nach dem Motto "Die Tüte in die Tüte"


----------



## Jesse J (19. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da meine rauchwaren idR dünnes Papier und einen Pappfilter als Komponenten haben bin ich da eher als Bruder Leichtfuß unterwegs aber sammle hinterher die noch* auffindbaren* Stummel ein und ab in die Tüte, für Schnur- und Montagereste nutze ich gerne meinen taktischen Falteimer


Warum nicht gleich einen Aschenbecher benutzen? Das Zeug ist Gift für die Umwelt!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2019)

Jesse J schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich einen Aschenbecher benutzen? Das Zeug ist Gift für die Umwelt!!!!


Genau wie alles andere was Menschen machen, man sollte nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein. Immerhin verrotet das Ding zu 100%. Grundsätzlich probiere ich alle mitzunehmen, wenn ich getränkedosen habe nutze ich die leeren als Aschenbecher aber unterm Strich werde ich wegen eines stummels nicht nachts auf dem Boden kriechen. Viel kritischer sehe ich btw den Impel ins Wasser zu schnippen und ansonsten denke ich, dass man was Müllvermeidung und Umweltschutz oder auch nur Fischbehandlung angeht JEDER und JEDEM hier an den Karren schiffen kann; ich bin eben nur ehrlich


----------



## Aalhunter33 (19. September 2019)

Ein richtiger Angler hinterlässt keinen Müll am Gewässer !


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2019)

Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man nun eine innerhalb von ein paar Wochen sich zersetzende, selbst gedrehte Kippe wegschnippt, oder leere Verpackungen, Schnurreste, Plastikdosen, Flaschen etc., am Angelplatz zurücklässt.
Ich muss zugeben, dies früher genau so gemacht zu haben wie Kochtopf.
Heute nehme ich allerdings auch, entweder einen Taschenaschenbecher, oder eben eine x beliebige leere Dose, die dann selbstverständlich auch entsorgt wird.
Der Grund dafür ist aber nicht,


Jesse J schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist Gift für die Umwelt!!!!


,sondern meine persönliche Konsequenz.
Ich kann nicht anderen vorwerfen "Dreckschweine" zu sein und mir dann selbst erlauben, auch wenn von der Kippe jetzt kein Umweltschaden entsteht, nach so einem Angeltag 20 Kippen um mich herum verteilt zu haben.
Das ist dann schon aus optischen Gesichtspunkt, auch einfach (temporärer) Müll/Dreck, der da nicht hin gehört!

Jürgen


----------



## geomas (19. September 2019)

Ich paffe ja nicht mehr, hab früher immer kleine Alu-Filmdosen benutzt. Superpraktisch. Glimmende Kipe rein, Deckelchen rauf und nach ein paar Sekunden ist die Glut erstickt.
Taschenaschenbecher waren und sind mir suspekt.


----------



## Ralli R (20. September 2019)

Gestern in der Express auf dem Titelbild das Foto vom verendeten Schwan wegen Schnurresten. Mittwoch noch kurz am Rhein zum Barschstreamern und wieder alles zugemüllt mit "Anglerdreck". 
 Manche lernen es NIE!!!!!
Gruß Ralli


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2019)

Ralli R schrieb:


> Gestern in der Express auf dem Titelbild das Foto vom verendeten Schwan wegen Schnurresten. Mittwoch noch kurz am Rhein zum Barschstreamern und wieder alles zugemüllt mit "Anglerdreck".
> Manche lernen es NIE!!!!!
> Gruß Ralli


Stimmt, man liest nicht Express


----------



## feko (20. September 2019)

Davon abgesehen kriege ich auch n hals wenn ich nicht nur beim angeln den Dreck anderer sehe.
egal wo ich bin,sei es im Wald. ,beim Autofahren am Straßenrand,auf meiner Arbeit ....
überall einfach überall Müll. 
Achtlos weggeworfen. 
Das macht mich betroffen und wütend. 
Dann gibt's auch die Kategorie von Menschen die sich die Arbeit machen und Sperrmüll auf Parkplätze fahren oder Feldwege.
ein Anruf würde genügen und er würde kostenlos vor der Haustür abgeholt .

es zeugt halt von asozialität und Egoismus seinen Müll anderen zuzumuten.


----------



## fishhawk (20. September 2019)

Hallo,



> das Foto vom verendeten Schwan wegen Schnurresten



Ich denke es verrecken auch sehr viele Tiere am Müll anderer Nutzer, aber der lässt sich eben nicht so leicht einer bestimmten Gruppe zuordnen.

Das macht es aber nicht besser und von Anglern müsste man halt vorbildliches Verhalten erwarten können.



feko schrieb:


> es zeugt halt von asozialität und Egoismus seinen Müll anderen zuzumuten.



Die Gesellschaft und das Wertesystem sind halt im Wandel und nicht in allen Punkten zum besseren.

Wenn ich überlege wie es vor 30 Jahren an unseren Vereins- und Verbandsgewässern zuging, da sind schon deutliche Unterschiede feststellbar.

Worte wie Respekt und Rücksicht scheinen heutzutage weniger wichtig zu sein als gendergerechte Sprache.


----------



## Raubwels (20. September 2019)

Hi, ich bekomme auch öfter die Kriese. Ich habe immer eine Mülltüte dabei und entsorge den Mist den die anderen da lassen. Es sind nicht immer nur die Angler auch gerade im Sommer die ganzen Jugendlichen die hier schwimmen gehen lassen den ganzen Dreck liegen. Aber leider auch wir Angler, ich finde häufig auch Knicklichter, Wurmdosen, Hakentüten oder Zigarettenkippen.
Als wenn unser Ruf nicht schon genug leidet. Schade.
Wie gesagt es sind meist nur die wenigsten aber leiden tun alle drunter.

Petri Raubwels


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Worte wie Respekt und Rücksicht scheinen heutzutage weniger wichtig zu sein als gendergerechte Sprache.


Was aus Sicht der Befürworter auch was mit Respekt zu tun hat.


----------



## fishhawk (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was aus Sicht der Befürworter auch was mit Respekt zu tun hat.



Genau, wenn schon Schimpfwörter, dann aber bitte geschlechtsneutral, mit Binnen-I, Sternchen oder auf -ix ?


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Genau, wenn schon Schimpfwörter, dann aber bitte geschlechtsneutral, mit Binnen-I, Sternchen oder auf -ix ?


Arschloch ist genderneutral


----------



## fishhawk (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Arschloch ist genderneutral



Hat auch jeder, egal ob Mann/Frau/Divers.

Aber zum Glück ist nicht jeder eines.


----------



## Eggi 1 (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier hin gehört?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2019)

xxx


----------



## harzsalm (13. Oktober 2019)

das gehört wohl hier her!!!!


----------



## Zanderboy2020 (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute, ist immer das selbe der Alkohol ist schuld das der müll überall rumliegt, müsste ne vorschrift geben bei soviel promille angelverbot oder bessert die Liezens abnehmen so wie bei den Führerschein Besitzer Geldstrafe usw.... dann hört der müll endlich auf gilt auch für nicht Angler.

melden


----------



## kridkram (3. Juni 2020)

Der Staat könnte so einfach zu Mehreinnahmen kommen, am Anfang investieren und Leute in den OÄ einstellen. Die Strafen für solche vergehen ordentlich erhöhen und den Mitarbeitern eine Provision als Teil der Bezahlung geben.
Glaube da würde sich ziemlich schnell ein Trend zum positiven zeigen.
Ich würde wie in Singapur für Kippen wegschmeißen 200€ verlangen.
Aber da gäbe es bestimmt auch wieder Weinepippis wie jetzt bei der Thematik Raserei, bei 21km/h zu schnell Fahrerlaubnis weg! Und was da für Argumente kommen, lächerlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Juni 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Glaube da würde sich ziemlich schnell ein Trend zum positiven zeigen.



Kommunen, Aufseher und Angler kontrollieren sich doch schon Gegenseitig. Strafen für Umweltverschmutzung gibt es auch? Was wäre an deinem Vorschlag denn neu, was nicht ohnehin schon existiert? Davon ab: Es gibt kein Mittel gegen Blödheit und Schmutzfinkentum, außer einer guten Kinderstube! Solche Diskussionen drehen sich im Kreis, weil ein sich komplett egalisierter Mensch gegenüber seiner Umwelt nicht anders Verhalten wird, nur weil sporadisch Kontrollen erfolgen. Da kannst du auch einen Mülleimer am Gewässer aufstellen, dann entleeren die Citybois ihren Unrat eben von Zuhause aus (Sondermüll) mal fix Abends nach einer kurzen Spritztour am See. Üblicherweise im Radius von 50 Meter um den Eimer herum.....

Das ist ne gesellschaftliche Kiste, weil wir nicht den Wert von Ressourcen schätzen. Weder Nachhaltigkeit gegenüber dem Fisch, der Natur, noch dem wiederverwertbarem Müll. Nur Angler diesen Driss anzukreiden oder sich für diesen Unsinn in die Schusslinie zu stellen, ist maximal ein moralischer Bonbon im eigenen Dunstkreis. Der Drops ist aber nach einem Spaziergang im Park, Wald oder der Kirmes gelutscht. Müll und Dreckschweine so weit das Auge reicht!


----------



## rippi (3. Juni 2020)

Zanderboy2020 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ist immer das selbe der Alkohol ist schuld das der müll überall rumliegt, müsste ne vorschrift geben bei soviel promille angelverbot oder bessert die Liezens abnehmen so wie bei den Führerschein Besitzer Geldstrafe usw.... dann hört der müll endlich auf gilt auch für nicht Angler.
> 
> melden


Ganz meiner Meinung. Ich bin generell davon überzeugt, dass Alkohol, zu Gunsten von LSD und den Kräutern der indigenen Völker, verboten werden sollte.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Juni 2020)

Das kann ich leider nur bestätigen! Ich hatte die letzten 3 Jahrzehnte das Hobby "Schatzsuche" mit Metalldetektoren. 
Was ich da in Wäldern alles an wilden bzw. illegalen Müll- und Bauschuttablagerungen entdeckt habe, war einfach der Hammer! 
Selbst auf kulturhistorischen Denkmälern wie z. B. Keltenschanzen, wird dabei keinerlei Rücksicht genommen... 

Der sichtbare Müll ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, was versenkt, vergraben oder sonstwie unsichtbar vom Wasser mitgeführt wird/wurde, darüber sollten wir uns Gedanken machen!  Beispielsweise versenkte Motorfahrzeuge haben Öl- und Kraftstofftanks, die irgendwann durchrotten und ihren Inhalt ins Wasser abgeben.... 

Solange aber sich die Einstellung sogenannter "Kollegen" wie "nach mir die Sintflut" nicht ändert und ".. das nächste Hochwasser wird den Müll schon mitnehmen", wird der Anteil an aufgenommenen Mikroplastik im Fisch weiter steigen, den auch die Müllverursacher bzw.- liegenlasser essen werden/müssen.
Nur ein kleiner Trost,....


----------



## Minimax (3. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich hatte die letzten 3 Jahrzehnte das Hobby "Schatzsuche" mit Metalldetektoren.





Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Selbst auf kulturhistorische Denkmälern wie z. B. eine Keltenschanzen wird dabei keinerlei Rücksicht genommen...



Eben.


----------



## Zanderboy2020 (3. Juni 2020)

war heut in Witten da hat doch einer sein rad vergessen ist wohl auf die schnauze gefallen so wie das hintere Rad aus sah (wie ne acht) einfach liegengelassen war gestern noch nicht da und es laufen tausende Leute dort rum.


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2020)

Den Leuten geht es zu gut UND es fehlt an spürbaren Konsequenzen.

Als Buben haben wir uns öfter mal enthalten, etwas anzustellen, weil wir ganz genau wußten, das gibt richtig Ärger - mindestens vor Ort eine saftige Watschn und zu Hause nochmal das gleiche Spiel von vorne. Nun fing ich mir aber daheim keine Schläge ein, sondern schon mal Stubenarrest. Der war noch viel ärger als eine gelangt zu bekommen. Da überlegt man sich eine Lumperei zweimal, mindestens!

Ich bin uneingeschränkt dafür, dass man die Müllsäue eben genau diesen Müll sammeln lässt. Vor Ort, wo sie selber sauten und in rosa Schweinchenkostümen!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kommunen, Aufseher und Angler kontrollieren sich doch schon Gegenseitig. Strafen für Umweltverschmutzung gibt es auch? Was wäre an deinem Vorschlag denn neu, was nicht ohnehin schon existiert? Davon ab: Es gibt kein Mittel gegen Blödheit und Schmutzfinkentum, außer einer guten Kinderstube! Solche Diskussionen drehen sich im Kreis, weil ein sich komplett egalisierter Mensch gegenüber seiner Umwelt nicht anders Verhalten wird, nur weil sporadisch Kontrollen erfolgen. Da kannst du auch einen Mülleimer am Gewässer aufstellen, dann entleeren die Citybois ihren Unrat eben von Zuhause aus (Sondermüll) mal fix Abends nach einer kurzen Spritztour am See. Üblicherweise im Radius von 50 Meter um den Eimer herum.....


Hiho,
stimmt zu 100% ! Wir haben rund um nen kleinen Angelsee Mülleimer aufgestellt... die wurden dann auch "angenommen", aber nicht nur von den dortigen Anglern, sondern scheinbar von so ziemlich allen, die was zu entsorgen hatten . Hat dann nix mehr in die Tonne rein gepasst, wurde der Dreck einfach daneben liegen gelassen.
 Hat damit geendet, daß wir die Teile wieder abgebaut haben weil wir als kleiner Verein gar nicht die Möglichkeiten hatten alles regelmässig zu entsorgen.
Nun stehts fett gedruckt auf jeder Karte, daß bei Vermüllung des Vereinsgeländes sofort die Erlaubniskarte entzogen und keine mehr ausgestellt wird. Jeder hat einen Behälter für seinen Müll mitzuführen, das wird im Fall einer Kontrolle auch überprüft.

Traurig weil wir eigentlich jede Menge Gesetze für den Schutz der Natur haben, nur hat man wegen des allgemeinen Einsparwahns keine Leute die, die Einhaltung auch überprüfen würden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Juni 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Traurig weil wir eigentlich jede Menge Gesetze für den Schutz der Natur haben, nur hat man wegen des allgemeinen Einsparwahns keine Leute die, die Einhaltung auch überprüfen würden.



Der Hebel muss vor der Kontrolle ansetzen, nämlich bereits während der Erziehung. In der Schule beispielsweise, wo Kinder den Umgang mit der Natur und den Ressourcen lernen sollten. In meiner Schulzeit war das so, nannte sich Arbeitsgemeinschaften. Wir sind im jüngsten Alter des öfteren an einer Tonkuhle zu Ausflügen mit einem Lehrer gewandert. War kein Thema. Bilder von den kleinen Abenteuern malen, auf die Umgebung achten, sich Gegenseitig im Auge behalten und die Umgebung schützen, Pflanzen und Tiere bestimmen.

Heutzutage gibt es schon einen Verwaltungsakt, wenn eine Klasse aus Lehrlingen (Erwachsene!) zur grünen Woche wollen. Begleitpersonen, die Betriebe müssen zustimmen, der Direktor muss Abstempeln, der Klassenlehrer soll einen pädagogische Wirksamkeit nachweisen, Versicherungsgedönse. Bei Kleinkindern fang ich gar nicht erst an.....

Und jetzt stelle ich beim Schreiben fest, das sich meine Argumentation nicht auf die ältere Schmutzfinkengenerationen umlegen lässt, die hatten solche Arbeitsgemeinschaften ja auch. Siehste, da bin ich wieder bei meiner Kernaussage: Blödheit kannste nicht Heilen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Den Leuten geht es zu gut UND es fehlt an spürbaren Konsequenzen.



Kurz und präzise auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> nämlich bereits während der Erziehung. In der Schule beispielsweise,



Wenn man Kindern sowas erst in der Schule beibringen muss, läuft m.M. in unserer Gesellschaft was falsch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn man Kindern sowas erst in der Schule beibringen muss, läuft m.M. in unserer Gesellschaft was falsch.



Okey.


----------



## kridkram (3. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kommunen, Aufseher und Angler kontrollieren sich doch schon Gegenseitig. Strafen für Umweltverschmutzung gibt es auch? Was wäre an deinem Vorschlag denn neu, was nicht ohnehin schon existiert? Dav


Bitte richtig lesen, ich plädiere für mehr Kontrolleure/ Kontrollen um die Chancen zu erhöhen die Verursacher zu ermitteln. Und scheinbar sind die finanziellen Strafen viel zu niedrig, also ordentlich raufgesetzt!
Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst und in wieweit du Einblick in die Verhältnisse deiner Kommune hast, sowie ob deine Verwaltung mit der Zahl ihrer Mitarbeiter in den OÄ zufrieden ist?
Ich habe in meiner ganz guten Einblick, bin mit dem Bürgermeister in die Schule gegangen und treffen uns relativ regelmäßig. 
Er würde liebend gern noch mehr Mitarbeiter einstellen um die öffentliche Ordnung besser durchzusetzen. Leider hat er keine Mittel dafür!
Wenn es aber doch so wäre und man zB öfter in der Zeitung liest, letzten Monat wurden 50% mehr Täter ermittelt und  .......€ Strafe verhängt wurden, glaube das würde schon mehr abschrecken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Juni 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Bitte richtig lesen, ich plädiere für mehr Kontrolleure/ Kontrollen um die Chancen zu erhöhen die Verursacher zu ermitteln. Und scheinbar sind die finanziellen Strafen viel zu niedrig, also ordentlich raufgesetzt!
> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst und in wieweit du Einblick in die Verhältnisse deiner Kommune hast, sowie ob deine Verwaltung mit der Zahl ihrer Mitarbeiter in den OÄ zufrieden ist?
> Ich habe in meiner ganz guten Einblick, bin mit dem Bürgermeister in die Schule gegangen und treffen uns relativ regelmäßig.
> Er würde liebend gern noch mehr Mitarbeiter einstellen um die öffentliche Ordnung besser durchzusetzen. Leider hat er keine Mittel dafür!
> Wenn es aber doch so wäre und man zB öfter in der Zeitung liest, letzten Monat wurden 50% mehr Täter ermittelt und  .......€ Strafe verhängt wurden, glaube das würde schon mehr abschrecken.



Ich hatte mal die Tochter eines Bürgermeisters genagelt, der Einblick bezog sich aber nicht auf öffentliche Ordnung!

Es ist doch ganz einfach: Kontrollen tadeln ein Fehlverhalten, packen die Ursache aber nicht bei der Wurzel! Wo kein Blitzer steht, fahren die Leute auch über dem Tempolimit? Ich möchte mich auch nicht den 100 Augen des Staates wegen irgendwelchen Hirnis unterwerfen müssen. Ergo: In Bildung investieren, nicht in die Konsequenzen fehlender Initiative!


----------



## kridkram (3. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In Bildung investieren, nicht in die Konsequenzen fehle


Das wird nicht soviel an dem Problem ändern, da müsste bei vielen erstmal in der Familie angefangen werden umzudenken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Juni 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Das wird nicht soviel an dem Problem ändern, da müsste bei vielen erstmal in der Familie angefangen werden umzudenken.



Darauf wollte ich doch hinaus! Wir sind bei diesem Thema schon auf einer Linie, nur mit unterschiedlichen Lösungsansätzen.


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn man Kindern sowas erst in der Schule beibringen muss, läuft m.M. in unserer Gesellschaft was falsch.


Was erwartest du von Familien, wo das Kreisadressbuch (das gibt es gratis!) den kulturell-literarischen Höhepunkt darstellt?


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von Familien, wo das Kreisadressbuch (das gibt es gratis!) den kulturell-literarischen Höhepunkt darstellt?



Also Bildung und Erziehung sind für mich zwei paar Stiefel.

Ich kenne Familien wo zwar kein Elternteil ne höhere Schulbildung genossen hat, die ihren Kindern aber trotzdem vernüftige Grundwerte beigebracht haben.

Aber grundsätzlich hat FF schon recht.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kontrollen tadeln ein Fehlverhalten, packen die Ursache aber nicht bei der Wurzel!



Wenn neben den Eltern auch Erzieherinnen und Lehrerinnen  versuchen, den Kindern ein vernünftiges Sozialverhalten beizubringen, ist die Erfolgschance schon höher.

Wenn aber Eltern und Peergroup nicht mitziehen, wird es auch für die Pädagogen schwierig werden.

Ganz ohne Kontrollen scheint es aber nicht zu funktionieren.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wo kein Blitzer steht, fahren die Leute auch über dem Tempolimit?



Was würde wohl auf Deutschlands Straßen passieren, wenn die Geschwindigkeitskontrollen komplett abgeschafft würden?


----------



## Andal (4. Juni 2020)

Bildung, in einem ausreichenden Maße, unterstützt die sozial verträgliche Erziehung schon ungemein. Aussreisser in alle möglichen Richtungen wird's trotzdem immer geben.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Juni 2020)

Wir brauchen keine Bildung oder Kontrollen, wir brauchen schusswaffen für jeden!


----------



## rippi (4. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wir brauchen keine Bildung oder Kontrollen, wir brauchen schusswaffen für jeden!


Aus genau diesen Gründen würde ich mir wünschen, dass wir die Menschheit hinter uns lassen und fortan zur Erhaltung der menschlichen Grundidee, nur noch Katzen-Menschen-Hybriden züchten würden. Dann könnte jeder mit der Wasserpistole das schlimmste verhindern.


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (4. Juni 2020)

Eine Sache verstehe ich bei den ich-schmeiss-meine-Madendose-in-die-Natur-Anglern nicht; die haben doch alle mal eine umfangreiche Fischereiprüfung ablegen müssen. Als ich 2006 die Fischereiprüfung in Baden-Württemberg ablegen musste, da war das richtig anspruchsvoll. Über mehrere mehrstündige Sitzungen wurden einem da schon komplexe Inhalte über Umweltschutz und Gewässerökologie vermittelt. Die musste man bei der Prüfung auch abrufen musste. Allein das zwei Stunden ruhig auf dem Stuhl sitzen und zuhören müsste solche Leute doch schon aussortieren.
Sind das Schwarzangler oder Altlasten aus den Siebzigern, wo es noch keine Fischereiprüfung gab? Oder gibt es ne Inflation bei den inhaltlichen Anforderungen der Fischereiprüfung in den anderen Bundesländern? Oder sind das einfach nur hochintelligente Psychopathen?


----------



## rippi (4. Juni 2020)

Glühender Universalangler schrieb:


> Eine Sache verstehe ich bei den ich-schmeiss-meine-Madendose-in-die-Natur-Anglern nicht; die haben doch alle mal eine umfangreiche Fischereiprüfung ablegen müssen. Als ich 2006 die Fischereiprüfung in Baden-Württemberg ablegen musste, da war das richtig anspruchsvoll. Über mehrere mehrstündige Sitzungen wurden einem da schon komplexe Inhalte über Umweltschutz und Gewässerökologie vermittelt. Die musste man bei der Prüfung auch abrufen musste. Allein das zwei Stunden ruhig auf dem Stuhl sitzen und zuhören müsste solche Leute doch schon aussortieren.
> Sind das Schwarzangler oder Altlasten aus den Siebzigern, wo es noch keine Fischereiprüfung gab? Oder gibt es ne Inflation bei den inhaltlichen Anforderungen der Fischereiprüfung in den anderen Bundesländern? Oder sind das einfach nur hochintelligente Psychopathen?


Ich denke, dass die Prüfung ein wichtiger Punkt ist. Die Prüfung hält die Kinder vom Angeln ab, sie müssen unnötiges Zeugs lernen, welches sie im Alter von 12 oder 14 Jahren nicht interessiert. Wenn man Kinder jeglicher Altersklasse einfach so zum Angeln lassen würde, sie würden einen umgänglicheren Bezug zu ihrer Umwelt erfahren und im späteren Alter keinen Müll liegen lassen. Leider verhindert die Prüfung dies. Deshalb sollte sie abgeschafft werden, wie es skandinavische Länder vorbildlich aufzeigen.


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (4. Juni 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Prüfung ein wichtiger Punkt ist. Die Prüfung hält die Kinder vom Angeln ab, sie müssen unnötiges Zeugs lernen, welches sie im Alter von 12 oder 14 Jahren nicht interessiert. Wenn man Kinder jeglicher Altersklasse einfach so zum Angeln lassen würde, sie würden einen umgänglicheren Bezug zu ihrer Umwelt erfahren und im späteren Alter keinen Müll liegen lassen. Leider verhindert die Prüfung dies. Deshalb sollte sie abgeschafft werden, wie es skandinavische Länder vorbildlich aufzeigen.



Naja, da habe ich meine Zweifel. Also bei meinen Angelausflügen im Land der Gallier lagen auch überall Madendosen und sonstiges rum. Und in Frankreich kann jeder für kleines Geld ne entsprechende Lizenz holen und dementsprechend sieht es auch aus! Klar kann man natürlich darüber diskutieren, ob man das Mindestalter für das Ablegen der Fischereiprüfung senkt oder Kindern erlaubt, ohne Angelschein in Aufsicht von Erwachsenen mit Fischereischein zu angeln.  Die Fischereiprüfung sollte aber bleiben, immerhin greifen wir in Ökosystem ein und sollte man schon Kenntnisse darin vorweisen müssen. Ich finde, wir Deutschen können auf unsere Regelung mit dem Fischereischein stolz sein!!!


----------



## Purist (5. Juni 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Prüfung ein wichtiger Punkt ist. Die Prüfung hält die Kinder vom Angeln ab, sie müssen unnötiges Zeugs lernen, welches sie im Alter von 12 oder 14 Jahren nicht interessiert. Wenn man Kinder jeglicher Altersklasse einfach so zum Angeln lassen würde, sie würden einen umgänglicheren Bezug zu ihrer Umwelt erfahren und im späteren Alter keinen Müll liegen lassen. Leider verhindert die Prüfung dies. Deshalb sollte sie abgeschafft werden, wie es skandinavische Länder vorbildlich aufzeigen.



Merke: Keine Prüfung oder Restriktionen gibt es dort, wo es weniger Menschen/potentielle Angler und viele Fische gibt. Dort wo viele Menschen/Angler auf wenig Gewässerfläche treffen, die oft auch noch wenig Fisch beherbergen, gibt es Restriktionen/Prüfungen, mehr Bestandskontrolle und evtl. auch Besatz nach Bedarf. 
Das gilt natürlich auch in Ländern, in denen das Angeln eigentlich jedem problemlos ermöglicht wird, wenn es um besondere Gewässer oder Fischarten geht, deren Bestand es zu schützen gilt. 

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass mich die Prüfung als Kind (unter 10 Jahren) vom Angeln abgehalten hätte. 
Eines ist allerdings richtig: Prüfungen sieben die Müllferkel genausowenig aus wie die hierzulande üblichen Strafen, bei viel zu seltenen Kontrollen und entsprechenden Anzeigen abseits von Städten. Würde überall mehr kontrolliert und der Strafenkatalog dabei voll ausgereizt, würde es sich manch einer mehr überlegen seinen Abfall in die Landschaft zu werfen.


----------

